# South Fork Campgrounds



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone know if any of the campgrounds up there are open yet? if so, how much snow is still there? Thinking of going there this weekend camping. Thanks for the info. Utbowhntr


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

You need to be a tad more specific. South Fork of what?

I know of 3 different South Forks in Utah


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry. South Fork of the Ogden River.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Probably to little to late but I drove by on friday and none of the lower ones were open yet but there were a couple up top open. Sorry I don't remember the names.


----------

